# Illegal dumping - EPA not following up on complaints



## Killter (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks,


Everyday for thew last 3months i have to drive past about half skip load of illegal dumped rubbish. I rang the EPA hotline for illegal dumping THREE times to report this and nothing has been done.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how move this forward...what are the tax payers paying some guy to man a 24hr hotline if nothing is being done about the complaints?

Another useless gov initiative to waste our money?

A frustrated Killter


----------



## millieforbes (16 Jan 2011)

only a guess but I wouldn't think the hotline is about cleaning up the dumped stuff. Isn't it more about reporting the dumpers? and following up with them?


----------



## nai (17 Jan 2011)

I reported some illegal dumping via email to the Enforcement Section of Fingal coco some time back - received an emil the following day to say an inspector had been dispatched.
Inspector emailed me that evening to say they had retrieved sufficient evidence from the rubbish to secure a conviction and that a cleanup team were en-route to take all the rubbish away the following morning.

Sounds like you haven't gotten through to the correct department - what area of the coutry is it in ?


----------



## Leo (17 Jan 2011)

In line with Nai's response, you should contact the local authority rather than the EPA to report illegal dumping.

The EPA are more concerned with the licensing of waste handling and the enforcement of legislation in this area. Illegal dumping of waste is primarily the local authority's responsibility. The EPA hotline is geared to handle industrial levels of waste pollution, they go after big business rather than smaller scale dumping by members of the public.
Leo


----------



## Towger (17 Jan 2011)

Who would be best to contact for waste 'dumped' (pallets of old developer and other chemicals etc) in the corner of an industrial estate (i.e. private properity) for the last couple of years?


----------



## boaber (17 Jan 2011)

Towger said:


> Who would be best to contact for waste 'dumped' (pallets of old developer and other chemicals etc) in the corner of an industrial estate (i.e. private properity) for the last couple of years?



Is it visible from a public place?


----------



## MarySmyth (17 Jan 2011)

*Epa*

All reports to EPA line (which is operated by a Cork based call centre) are referred to the relevant local authority. You can check with same for update.

PM me if you need any guidance.


----------



## Towger (17 Jan 2011)

boaber said:


> Is it visible from a public place?


 
Yes, it is in the corner of a shared parking area. It would take 2 or 3 super skips to clear it all. There are houses just on the other side of the wall from it! I parked beside it last week and there is a puddle of brown/red water from/beside it. The warehouse it is beside was a printers who I think went bust (sign says they moved) and it looks as if the building's owner cleared all the stuff out. Most of the containers are plastic, but some are metal and most are on pallets, but these are starting to fall apart.. Needless to say there are plenty of hazard symbols on the labels. The estate is beside the Liffey, so I would not be supprised if the groundwater drains run directly in to it.


----------



## boaber (18 Jan 2011)

In that case your local litter warden should be able to take action.  Details should be on your council's website.


----------



## Killter (21 Jan 2011)

the dumping is just off the the road from Galway to Castlebar. i used the illegal dumping hotline provided by the EPA. What is the point of us paying a public servant to man this 24 hr hotline if nothing comes from complaints that are made to it.

[broken link removed]

its about half a skip load of domestic rubbish.

Killter


----------



## Complainer (30 Jan 2011)

Check out their complaints policy on their customer charter;

[broken link removed]

Or just email one of the directors personally.


----------

